# first time to NY this wknd. thoughts?



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

its our first foray to go play a couple of shows in NY state. any advice appreciated. cheers!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Those shows look great! 

Do you have a P2 Visa to play them or are you doing the shows for "free"?

Don't forget to itemize any gear you're bringing with you along with serial numbers and register it with Canada Customs before you leave the country. This will insure that they don't try and slap you with duty charges when you bring them back.

Have fun!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks! "free" is what i've been told. i was going to bring minimum gear but that's an idea. perhaps i'll register some of what i'm bring down.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't know your situation but if you're all Canadian citizens without P2's it might be worth getting a letter from the promoter stating that you're playing promotional shows and not getting paid for the gigs.



woodnoize said:


> thanks! "free" is what i've been told. i was going to bring minimum gear but that's an idea. perhaps i'll register some of what i'm bring down.


----------

